# profibus dp switch



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

hi all, 
ich benötige einen 4-fach profibus switch, sowas wie ein druckerumschalter (also mehrere pc's an einen drucker, man schaltet immer den pc zum drucker, der gerade drucken will). 
in diesem fall möchte ich 4 umrichter an eine sps anschalten, wobei 3 der 4 umrichter als reserve gedacht sind. die umrichter sind identisch parametrisiert, d.h. auch selbe adresse. somit darf immer nur der gerade aktive mit der sps verbunden sein!!
hat vieleicht einer ne ahnung, ob es so etwas gibt und wenn ja wo?? 

danke und bis denne 
bo_ra


----------



## joker (3 Juni 2004)

*DP Profibus !*

hallo bo_ra,

dies hört sich sehr stark nach Geräteredundans an.
Zum Ankoppeln würde ich diesen mit einer redundanten DP Anschaltung versehen und betreiben !

mfG

 :wink:  Joker


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*bo_ra*

hi joker und danke erst mal, 

ja, es handelt sich um eine geräteredundans. mein chef will aber lediglich eine umschaltmöglichkeit eingebaut haben.
die zuleitung und die motorleitung werden über schütze an den aktiven umrichter geschaltet und mit dem umschalter soll eben die busverbindung geschaltet werden.
keine ahnung ob ich das mit der von dir genannten kopplung hin bekommen, habe noch nie eine redundanten dp anschaltung installiert.

habe auch schon in anderen foren gepostet, aber so ein ding scheint es nicht zu geben!!
na ja, dennoch danke und bis denne

bo_ra


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2004)

Normalerweise ist der Bus im Stecker durchgeschleift.
Wenn also ein Teilnehmer komplett abgeschaltet wird, dürfte der Busmaster ihn einfach nicht 'sehen'. Wenn dem so ist kannst du deinen Umrichtern evtl. die gleiche Adresse verpassen und immer nur einen einschalten, die anderen sind komplett aus (auch 24V).

Ralle !


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*my fault*

danke für den tip,
aber ich habe das ganze völlig falsch geschildert. so jetzt aber und diesmal richtig !!! :roll: 

1. ich habe 4 voneinander getrennte, identische maschinen, also je eine cpu an die über profibus dp die umrichter angeschlossen sind. d. h. ich  habe 4 getrennte bus systeme (ausgehend von jeder cpu).

2. Jede maschine hat einen bestimmten antrieb, dessen umrichter redundant ausgelegt werden soll, es handelt sich dabei um jeweils den selben umrichter mit identischer parametrierung.

3. aus kostengründen soll nun für alle 4 anlagen der selbe, redundante umrichter benutzt werden. die spannungsversorgung und das anschalten an den jeweiligen antrieb geschieht über schütze.

ich muß also jeweils einen der 4 bussysteme an den redundanten umrichter anschalten. 
eine andere lösung, als mit einen umschalter fällt mir dazu nicht ein.

vielleicht hat einer ne idee

danke und bis denne

Bo_ra


----------



## Ralf (4 Juni 2004)

Wieso nicht alle Umrichter an den BUS und die Umschalterei über die SPS?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Juni 2004)

Mein Tip,
ruf die Fa. Turk an. Die sind echt gut auf dem Gebiet und sehr bemüht einem bei Sonderanwendungen zu helfen.

Gruß pt


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*???*

es sind 4 bussysteme und wie gesagt soll der eine, redundante umrichter im fall der fälle (ein umrichter fällt aus) an eines dieser bussysteme angeschlossen werden. daher der umschalter.

gruß

bo_ra


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2004)

schon wer erfahrungen mit profibus über relais?

ich meine über kontakschleifen gehts ja auch...
(zumindest mit bosstern)

vieleicht wäre das ne möglichkeit.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

was meinst du mit kontaktschleifen und boostern???
die relais geschicht is ne gute idee, währe sozusagen ein etwas komfortablere umschalter. aber keine ahnung ob man soetwas machen kann...

danke und bis denne

bo_ra


----------



## Markus (5 Juni 2004)

bo_ra schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du mit kontaktschleifen und boostern???
> die relais geschicht is ne gute idee, währe sozusagen ein etwas komfortablere umschalter. aber keine ahnung ob man soetwas machen kann...
> 
> danke und bis denne
> ...



dabei wird der profibus über schleifkontakte/schienen übertragen, am anfang und am ende wird ein sogenannter "power rail booster" eingesetzt.


ich dachte nur, wenn es über diese schienen gaht, das es vieleicht auch über relais geht, müsste man mal einen versuch aufbauen...


aber ich glaube mich dunkel zu erinnern das hier im forum schon mal die rede war von profibus und relais, eventuell mal ein bisschen suchen...


// EDIT
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=430&highlight=profibus+relais


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*danke*

ok und vielen dank,
werde noch en bissel im forum stöbern und dann mal einen versuch aufbauen!!!
also bis denne
und danke!!!!!!!


----------



## jackjones (6 Januar 2009)

Es geht über Relais und Schütze. Aber ich finde die Lösung nicht sauber.
Ich würde mit DP/DP Kopplern arbeiten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2009)

Aber vielleicht geht's ja seit viereinhalb Jahren gut ;-)


----------



## Kieler (6 Januar 2009)

*... mein Vorschlag*

Ich würde es wie folgt lösen :

Ich würde bei dem Reserveantrieb 4 Profibus Repaeter (z.B. ganz einfache von Phönix) einsetzen. Diese werden in Richtung Antrieb einfach alle Verbunden. Auf der anderen Seite hängt jeder an seinem Bus. Über einen Schalter sogst Du nun dafür, dass nur immer ein Repaeter Spannung hat. Und schon bist Du fertig. Du solltest natürlich darauf achten, das die Repaeter nicht am Ende vom Bus sitzen, ansonsten musst Du noch einen aktiven Busabschluß einbauen.

Gruß aus dem kalten Norden


----------

